# Photo Booth troubleshooting



## Jaina Solo (Nov 20, 2007)

I did a search on Photo booth and nothing came up, so I'm going to go ahead and post a new thread. I feel like I must be the only one this is happening to, because I've scoured the internet for help on this and I haven't been able to find anything.

Within the last few months, whenever I open Photo Booth I am only able to watch a video I've recorded once. If I try to re-play the video, or a different video, the program unexpectedly quits and I have to relaunch it. So basically, if I watch a video I've made and want to watch it again, or watch a different one, I have to quit and restart the program because I know if I don't, it's going to automatically freeze and quit anyway.

As if that wasn't annoying enough, just today I ran across a problem where I seem to only be able to record 20 or so seconds of footage. This wasn't a problem yesterday, but it's consistently happened every time today. I'll record something for 2 minutes, keep my eye on the recording button (everything seems normal), hit stop, and when it spits out my recording it appears to have only recorded the first 20-30 seconds. I finally got fed up with it enough that I felt it was time to cry for help.

Is there a way to reinstall Photo Booth without having to reinstall Leopard? I looked everywhere for a download of Photo Booth but it appears that I would have to pay for it, which is baloney since I already have Leopard and Photo Booth. Is there a separate download available of Photo Booth so that I don't have to uninstall and reinstall Leopard in order to my Photo Booth problems?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope you won't pay for Photo Booth. If someone says you can get it for a price, they are scamming you. the only way to get it is with the Mac OS install disks. As for your problems, how much hard drive space do you have left? Have you run Repair Permissions from Disk Utility yet? Do you have the same problem when you record and watch video with iMovie? Have you booted from the OS install disk that came with the Mac and run repair disk from it? Have you looked for the Photo Booth preference file and deleted it yet?


----------



## mfran028 (Apr 10, 2010)

i have the EXACT SAME PROBLEM ... stupid photobooth.


----------

